# Got a toro 3521. Which is better hard or soft tires?



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Well I did it again.. I bought a toro 3521. Bringing my total snowblower count to 6.

2 Running Ariens 522
1. Non running Ariens 522. (need to get it)
1. Non running Mtd (need to get it and get the useable parts.
1. Craftsman 5/22 Waiting on a shaft for that one. 
Toro 3521. Engine runs (haven't run it myself) but leaks gas at carb. 

The toro 3521 has the hard rubber tires and also a set of chains. I'm wondering what you guys suggest. Would it be better to see if I could find a set of air tires so that it doesn't shake the machine to death.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the toro 521 i just got has the hard rubber tires also and my plan is to try it with the hard rubber tires but pick up a set of air tires and rims so i can swithc wheels if i don't like it the way it is. i'm hoping that a set of wheels from a late model 521 will do the jib with nothing more than the axle spacer


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I had a 3521 with a 6.5 HP Greyhound engine on it and hard rubber tires. The traction was sufficient to plow snow if I was going too fast and the ground wasn't all ice.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If you can find some that generally are right but need a little modding, check out:
Modifying a snowblower from hard rubber tires to pneumatic tires
I prefer pneumatics over hard rubber: much less like a washboard and if you get the snow hog style tires, they don't necessarily need chains.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Your other option with hard rubber tires is put some screws in them and make your own studded tires.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> If you can find some that generally are right but need a little modding, check out:
> Modifying a snowblower from hard rubber tires to pneumatic tires
> I prefer pneumatics over hard rubber: much less like a washboard and if you get the snow hog style tires, they don't necessarily need chains.


 i've read that thread several times but i'm hoping that by using the rims from a late 521 that i don't have to cut ( i don't have a way to do any cutting other than a hack saw ) excess material from the wheel like you did


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Well I got the machine taken apart. Going to clean it up and paint it while I'm at it. I may even have a buyer already lined up when I'm done with it. The friction wheel on it looked a little bit warn out so I'm replacing that just to be on the safe side. There are chunks missing out of the rubber. The worst is the auger gearbox. The bearing and seal of the imput shaft (impeller) have to be replaced. The seal is completely gone and the bearing is worn badly. Last I'm going to put new skid shoes and a scraper bar on it. For you toro guys I have 2 questions. 1. what do you usually fill the gearbox with. and 2. Do toros have shear bolts.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i can't answer either question. i got the 826 at the end of last winter and never got a chance to use it so none of the fluids have been changed and as you know i just picked up the 521 last weekend. the only thing i hear is that the shear pins are a pain to change on toro's with a drum style auger


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Colored Eggs said:


> I may even have a buyer already lined up when I'm done with it.


Doesn't that make you feel good, when it's self-perpetuating.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i can't answer either question. i got the 826 at the end of last winter and never got a chance to use it so none of the fluids have been changed and as you know i just picked up the 521 last weekend. the only thing i hear is that the shear pins are a pain to change on toro's with a drum style auger


I'm pretty sure I found a manual for my machine on the toro site and it said to use gear oil.. Have to read more and match the model number on my machine..
On the sheer bolts.. If the one in mine are sheer bolts I can say I pratically took the machine apart to take them off


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Doesn't that make you feel good, when it's self-perpetuating.


Well it motivated me enough to take it all apart in one day, Order all the parts, and start getting the rust spots ready for a paint job. 

I told him that I wasn't sure on the price yet because I wasn't sure what parts went bad. I'm making sure that the guts of it run correct though. The paint job on the other hand we will have to wait and see how it turns out. That reminds me I wanted to take some pictures.

It also gives me something to do while I'm waiting to finish the craftsman.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

My 3521 with drum augers broke a bolt one year. I didn't find the broken one so I took the other side out. There were basic grade 5 bolts and I just went to a hardware store and bought new ones. They were easy to change with 2 ratchets and 2 sockets. They go on the outer edge inside the notched cutout.

I left my auger belt slightly loose and whenever something got jammed in there it would just slip the belt.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have never tried one but my brother had one that was exceptionally good at breaking shear bolts. he said he finally had it down to a science to change the shear bolts out and that took an hour. no thanks on the drum machines. I will buy and sell them but wont be keeping one. a shame really since the ones I have had were very heavy duty and great machines. 

As far as the tires go. all the solid tires I have had were the semi smooth/ diamond pattern jobs, completely useless. Do the hard tires with the deep blocks on some toros work ok? they look like they would work as well as a snow tires. agressive deep tread?


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I haven't used my tires yet. I may take the tire chains off to see if that helps with the shaking. 

For you guys that paint your snowblowers what kind of paint do you use. I've been looking at rustoleum spray paint. I was thinking maybe a brush on primer and then topcoat it with some rustoleum spray paint.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

td5771 said:


> I have never tried one but my brother had one that was exceptionally good at breaking shear bolts. he said he finally had it down to a science to change the shear bolts out and that took an hour. no thanks on the drum machines. I will buy and sell them but wont be keeping one. a shame really since the ones I have had were very heavy duty and great machines.
> 
> As far as the tires go. all the solid tires I have had were the semi smooth/ diamond pattern jobs, completely useless. Do the hard tires with the deep blocks on some toros work ok? they look like they would work as well as a snow tires. agressive deep tread?


 i'll tell you guys how the tires work tomorrow, we are going to get 3 - 5 inches of snow by tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Update! 

All the parts I'm going to paint are done. I painted the belly pan, augers. Auger shells and shoot and impeller. They look a lot better than they did. Not new but it looks good and should last a few years or more I hope. I used rustoleum primer and paint so hopefully it stays  While waiting for "the storm" I got the skid shoes and scraper on and also reassembled the shoot. It works a lot better now that most of the rust is gone and I greased it all up. All I'm waiting for are the gear housing parts I need/ new belts and have to go get a 212 cc predator engine from harbor freight. The only rusty parts left are the dashboard but I'll leave it up to the buyer If they want me to replace that part.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like i will be changing the hard rubber tires for some with air. when i was moving things around the other day i noticed a good chunk of rubber missing from the left tire on the 521


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Let me know which ones you like better. The thing I hate about the hard tires are they don't have any give and the machine shakes badly if you are on any hard surface without any snow to cushion it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i really haven't had a chance to use it with the hard rubber tires. the only use was on an 8 x 20ft section in my driveway in about three inches of snow


----------



## lrmill01 (Nov 30, 2013)

Toro 3521 tire chains for sale????? anyone please let me know, I need some, tires hard rubber 12x4 inch. ASAP!! lrmill01


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

lrmill01 said:


> Toro 3521 tire chains for sale????? anyone please let me know, I need some, tires hard rubber 12x4 inch. ASAP!! lrmill01


Here ya go...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well i had a good workout using the 521 with hard rubber tires but didn't experiance any of the shaking you mentioned


----------

